
Free markets are a good thing but when too free they self-destruct (2009) - dustingetz
http://www.dustingetz.com/:too-free-markets-self-destruct/
======
Nomentatus
Which is why I absolutely never let the words "free market" pass through my
lips; instead I say I believe in "competitive marketplaces." (I actually read
Adam Smith.) A market free to be dominated by thugs, doesn't freely admit new
competitors, as he knew.

